# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  How many WoW addons do you have ?

## Jaladhjin

I'm very accustomed to a large trend of people & still growing that say "Just DBM & Recount" so.. this isn't for you friends ;-)

Me.. I'm a junkie.. I have 83 total at the moment..

Compared to the ongoing push from the don't want to use any or many & the "I'm not on my actual machine so not many"

I'm curious if anyone uses more than me.. I kinda doubt it.. lol

Share how many.

Share some lists..

Fun stuff :-)

A few easy ways to list all your addons are of course screenshots of your mod tabs.. or the next time you get a LUA error it lists them all :-)

I'll get mine up for the sake of participation :-D

----------


## Nyarly

I used to have a lot. (50+)
Then I discovered LUI and used only this one-in-one addon.
Now I only have tukui.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Bear in mind any more that may share.. I'm talking all addons too.. total

As in DBM does not count as 1.. it has like 13 modules so.. 13 ;-)




> I used to have a lot. (50+)
> Then I discovered LUI and used only this one-in-one addon.
> Now I only have tukui.


I've never been a believer in the UIs.. or even people's "packages" on Curse..

Did'ja also try Elv just to say you did it ?

I suppose to all their credits a nice look & compilation could be a set & forget solution for those seeking such :-D

----------


## Sklug

As an addon dev myself, I will admit to being a bit of a junkie. I run a dozen addons that are custom written by myself for extremely niche purposes lol. I only have 2 publicly released addons. But, I thought I was higher. Just counted. 24 addons.

----------


## Jaladhjin

Here we are.. all except Zygor which doesn't show up in the Twitch list :-D

Hum.. remote image file too large.. I get that a lot  :Cool: 

https://i.imgur.com/v8gb5nt.png

----------


## Diablo 3 Boost Pro

havent played WoW in a little bit but I only ran about 10 mods, changing the UI was my main concern cause the base ui is too bulky

----------

